# License Plates and Ownership Taxes



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Went to the DMV today the get license plates for our 04 26 RS. Was supposed to license in late March, but since it was in storage, no need to jump right on that.

On the way there I was thinking, "Look, this is a trailer. You need another vehicle to even move it. It doesn't have a motor. The ownership taxes and license fees on this will probably be under $200...more like $150."

WRONG. The total taxes for city and county were $463. The county tax wasn't bad at $123, but the Castle Rock tax was $340! And like I said, this thing doesn't have a motor!

Sheesh.

Randy


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah,

Here in Mass, we have an excise tax on anything that has to be registered. It's based on the value of the "vehicle". We're nowhere as high as you guys though


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Only city and county tax! What no state tax? I'm outraged! In Ohio we pay state and county tax fees. I don't remember the total trailer license fee but I'm thinking under $50.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Here in Illinois it's $50 for plates each year and sales tax when purchased was around $950.







(most of that 6% or so was in Michigan where we purchased it and the remaining 1/2% was in IL.) So from now on just $50 a year and $95 for Insurance.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Stop it all of you. The local tax here in Clovis, CA is 8.25%. Just paid that on the new 28 RSS. And yet this state is still broke. Help us please.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Twins,

If there's anything left after we pay our $2000 property tax bill FOR THE QUARTER, I'll send it on out
















Mike


----------



## alaska-ag (May 5, 2004)

Now I'm feeling better about the higher price I paid for purchase of my Outback last week. At least we don't have any taxes.









Actually, its the inverse. The state PAYS US to live up here.









(is this going to start a riot?)


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Twins Make 4 said:


> And yet this state is still broke. Help us please.


I thought you had Arnold to help you
















<ducking now>


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Not to get political here but even if Arnold 'acts' like a governor we'll be way ahead of the what we had before.

This ends the political portion of our show. Thank you for listening.

dp


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Twins Make 4 said:


> Not to get political here but even if Arnold 'acts' like a governor we'll be way ahead of the what we had before.
> 
> This ends the political portion of our show. Thank you for listening.
> 
> dp










Unfortunately I "thought" I could light heartedly joke around, sorry if I have stepped on toes...

Politically speaking, you are right if he "acts" like a govener he will be better than what you had.

Personally speaking, imho, if he treats it like all the business ventures he has ...he will turn it around. He has been very sucessful.

But hey here in Oregon we have "Ted Tax-n-gouge me" for a govener...









Thank you for listening and ~~~Happy Camping~~~


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

No toe damage here NWC, this situation down here is nothing but laughable. So far so good with Arnie. I try not to let this stuff effect how we live our lives. I personally believe that we can choose not to let the political climate dictate our outlook or attitude. Work hard, praise the Lord for our blessings & enjoy life before the kids get too old to enjoy our company.

That's what has driven us to buy the new Outback & hit the road. I can guarantee I won't thinking about what our legislators are doing while I'm sitting on the beach or kicking back by a lake up in the hills.

Let's get out & have some fun.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Twins Make 4 said:


> Work hard, praise the Lord for our blessings & enjoy life before the kids get too old to enjoy our company.
> 
> That's what has driven us to buy the new Outback & hit the road. I can guarantee I won't thinking about what our legislators are doing while I'm sitting on the beach or kicking back by a lake up in the hills.
> 
> Let's get out & have some fun.


AMEN!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, here is the CT take on things, sales tax 6%, registration $58.00 for two years, Insurance $344 a year, and as far as the property tax, I don't know what that will be, as we get that bill once a year. Like MA, it is based on vehicle value


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have to agree with twins, But it isn't quite as bad in San Berdardino county only 7 3/4% taxes, it's the registration fee's that kill me 187.00 per years







but it does depreicate. Why is california so broke, so far so good with the new govenater. Kirk

PS: I am consideing registaring the Outback at my nephews house in New Mexico, price goes way down.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhh. I just paid my $20 yearly OUTBACK registration over the internet. Life is good in ND!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Pete...you still have perma-frost up there?









Tim


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Here in Michigan the sales tax is 6% and it cost me $200 for registration. It's a litle different though in MI, registration is permanent. Pay it once, and it lasts until you get rid of the trailer.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

8.25% Sales tax on everything including clothes, except some food.
Property tax too high to list,

Gas $1.98 to 2.07 for cheapo.

Gotta live by the state motto, I Love NY State. (love them taxes)

Thanks to the Outback for getting us away from it all.........


----------



## Elizabeth Outbackers (May 9, 2004)

Do you live in Castle Rock Colorado? We are very close , in Elizabeth. Just bought at our Outback 28rss at Sun City in the springs. We take delivery Friday, we are so excited . Well I guess we better save for plates though.
Jen


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Elizabeth Outbackers,

We sure do live in Castle Rock, CO. We almost purchased from Sun City as well. The guy there told me, "Whatever price you get at Steve Casey's RV, knock $1500 off and that will be Sun City's price."

Well, Steve Casey's Service Center is amazing. Really big, lots of bays, just beautiful. So, I really wanted to buy a 26 RS from Casey's. When we worked the deal, Casey's came back with a starting price. I subtracted $1,800 (I cheated) and told them that Sun City would sell me the same trailer for $1,800 less. Casey's squirmed, and I told them that price included the w/d hitch and sway control as well. Well, they accepted my offer of $16,500 out the door, including that goofy $299 dealer prep fee. Got a pretty good deal I think, and I can use the Service Center at Casey's.

I asked Casey's why not just buy from Sun City and use Casey's service center. Casey's told me that Casey customers get first priority on service appointments...especially during the busy camping season. Campers are not like cars. The dealers can service their customers only if they wish.

Good luck with your Outback. We liked the 28 RSS initally. We decided to go with the 26 RS for a few reasons. 1. weight - we are towing with a 1500 Yukon with 4.10 gears. 2. Length - that 28 RSS is LONG! 3. Layout - we prefer the couch be across from the dinette.

I'll send you a private email with our camping plans this year. Maybe we'll meet up sometime!

Randy


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

fixjet said:


> Here in Illinois it's $50 for plates each year and sales tax when purchased was around $950.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$95 for Insurance for a 2004 25RS-S????

What kinda coverage do you get for that $95 dollars?

I was quoted $365 per year for Comp and Collision both having $500 deductible.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
No permafrost, but it's been snowing again today! YUCK!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mjwencl,

Adding the trailer coverage, including comprehensive, collision, and towing and labor to our USAA auto insurance policy resulted in a premium increase of $92 for 6 months with a $250 deductible. Only a $78 increase for a $500 deductible.

Randy


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I calling my agent. Something isn't right with these figures. Everyone is telling me that I should be paying $200.00 per year or LESS for travel trailer coverage for my size rig.

I see in my paperwork I was originally quoted in Feb:

Comp w/$500 ded
Collision w/$250 ded

$88.40 every six months. $176.80 yearly.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Our insurance, on a '04 26RS is $344 annually. That is with Progressive. My agent searched the whole of his products, and Progressive was the lowest. I do carry some additional liability for when the unit parked at a campsite, else someone trips over my tongue and wants to sue me. But that was only an additional $20 a year.

Other coverage is comprehensive $250 deductible-full glass and collision $500 deductible. There are some other little odds and ends like towing for the trailer on small stuff like that also.

let's face it, the Northeast is not known for it's low insurance rates.

Tim


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's what I learned yesterday from my State Farm agent.

Insurance companies, like State Farm is doing right now, will likely be basing your RV's insurance premium on the units MSRP and not what you paid for it.

That equates to the increase I saw after I was quoted a lower amount in February this year. Plus the amount I was quoted was for a utility trailer and not a RV trailer.

So my RV trailer insurance is based on a value (MSRP) of $22,799 for our 2004 Outback 25RS-S and not the $17,572.50 we paid for it with tax. So our insurance rate now is $290.60 annually for $1000 Ded Comp / $500 Ded Coll.

Apparantly, many insured customers are not able to get there trailers replaced when a total loss occurrs because they are not insured for enough $$ to buy a replacement. State Farm will pay you the insured MSRP value, is what I was told.


----------



## Elizabeth Outbackers (May 9, 2004)

Randy,
I Wish I had realized the service issue before we bought. But O well, We will make do . My husband is a builder and I dont think He will ever tow the trailer to the dealer to fix anything any way.
We have FIVE kids and the floor plan works great for us. We were so excited to find a tt that was only 28 feet that could sleep my family. 
We pick up our camper tommorow and I cant wait to load it up.

God bless you,
Tim and Jenny action


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have Allstate insurance, 2004 28BHS is $202/year with 200 deductibles.

Make sure you mention to them about having a awning, my agent said it is not listed in the policy but as long as it is a part of the camper it is covered, glad I have this statement in writing. My dealer said to make sure that you tell the insurance company that you have a awning, otherwise they can claim they were not made aware of it and not cover it. Better to double check before there is a claim.

hatcityhosehauler, I am going to look into the liability part, I guess sometimes you sign up for something and don't really know exactly what you got. I will be taking a closer look at my policy

Good thought about the MSRP stuff.

Kevin


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My wife walked into the Douglas County Clerk's office to make sure we paid the correct taxes. We were thinking there had to be a mistake...maybe we were charged for a "motor home" instead of a "trailer." Nope, all is correct. Since the 26 RS is over 26 feet, we qualify for a higher tax rate. Isn't that nice?

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> hatcityhosehauler, I am going to look into the liability part, I guess sometimes you sign up for something and don't really know exactly what you got. I will be taking a closer look at my policy


While towing, the liability falls under the Avalanche policy. While parked at home, the homeowners kicks in. While camping, the Progressive policy on the camper itself covers things. With the cost being quite low for the extra coverage ($100,000.00), I see it as it is.....good insurance.

Tim


----------

